# Flanders 2014 ***spoilers***



## smutchin (24 Feb 2014)

Some of these might deserve a whole thread of their own, and some might barely deserve a mention at all, but I thought it might be good to have an umbrella thread anyway for general discussion of all things cobbled, kicking off this weekend...

1st March - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad
2nd March - Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne
7th-9th March - Driedaagse de Panne-Koksijde
26th March - Dwars Door Vlaanderen
28th March - E3 Harelbeke
30th March - Gent-Wevelgem
6th April - Ronde Van Vlaanderen
9th April - Scheldeprijs
13th April - Paris-Roubaix
16th April - Brabantse Pijl


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2014)

I reckon they all deserve a thread of their own, the first proper racing of the year!


----------



## raindog (24 Feb 2014)

They _all_ deserve a mention - can't wait!


----------



## thom (24 Feb 2014)

I think this is a good idea for all save for maybe the Ronde & P-R.
The long threads are the best in my opinion!


----------



## laurence (24 Feb 2014)

THIS weekend!!!!!!!!!!! hoorah, allez allez, vive le pave, gora gora.


sorry, was a tad over-excited there.


----------



## The Couch (28 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> 1st March - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad
> 2nd March - Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne
> 7th-9th March - Driedaagse de Panne-Koksijde
> 26th March - Dwars Door Vlaanderen
> ...


You know... if you would have to make a fantasy team of 10 guys for the full list of these early season races (and while you're at it, you could easily throw in Amstel Gold, Waalse Pijl and Luik-Bastenaken-Luik) you'd probably have a great team just by selecting OPQS guys :

Boonen
Cavendish
Kwiatkowski
Terpstra
Uran
Meersman
Stybar
Vandenbergh
Van Keirsbulck (a very young/cheap/unknown guy to fill the team, but have you seen this guy in Qatar?! he was strong)
You would still have the choice between Bakelants, De Gendt, Trentin, Fenn, Vermote and Maes
If the results of this team in these races is anywhere near the theoretical potential they have....this could be one of those dominant end-of-the-90s Mapei Classics season (without the cut loafs and wasps this time).


----------



## laurence (28 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> You know... if you would have to make a fantasy team of 10 guys for the full list of these early season races (and while you're at it, you could easily throw in Amstel Gold, Waalse Pijl and Luik-Bastenaken-Luik) you'd probably have a great team just by selecting OPQS guys :
> 
> Boonen
> Cavendish
> ...



they do seem such a strong team - maybe it will be their undoing with infighting, but i doubt it somehow.

my money is on an OPQS guy winning most of the cobbled races - with fab Fab getting one as well.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Feb 2014)

I'd like to see Stybar getting something this year. He has the doggedness and determination of a classics winner. I absolutely loved watching him win the Cyclocross worlds and think he was unlucky last season when a spectator took him out of contention in Paris Roubaix, i think. Maybe Flanders.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Lots of tumbles in the Omloop - Hushovd out already.
The weather isn't good - bizarrely sunny in the UK though!


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

yes, rotten conditions - poor buggers


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

These crashes on the cobbles will put the wind up Froome et al for the TdF


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

The Dutch commentators always sound as if they're arguing or bollocking each other


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Stannard must be part Belgian - top stuff


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Which Sky rider went down?


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

EBH in the break of 7


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

he's alone with Terpstra and Lars Boom now, but he doesn't want to pull up front - do you know why, Rich?


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

No, seems strange! But Sky are always strange, non?


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

is Stannard in that second group? EBH keeps looking over his shoulder


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Now attacking Terpstra! Surely they'd have more chance together


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> is Stannard in that second group? EBH keeps looking over his shoulder


I think so but these 2 are riding as if they're in the last km


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

They lost 13 seconds píssing about


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Comm mentioned Rowe and Stannard I think


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Stannard and Van Avaermat out front but they can't hang on for 13 km


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

Stannard's up front now with Van Avermart, which explains EBH playing silly buggers before. 

EDIT
crossed posts


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

I don't think Boonen is around


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

EBH is in the second group and Rowe in the third.
A better showing from Sky this time around whatever happens
Stannard is a beast


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Some proper racing at last in some proper weather!


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

7km and 9 seconds lead


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

EBH is coasting - it could be his if they catch IS and VanA


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

EBH doing his best to bugger up the chase. Inside 5km now.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

looks as if Stannard was designated team leader for today - I'd love to see him take this


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

they may hang on!


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> looks as if Stannard was designated team leader for today - I'd love to see him take this


he complained that Sky didn't designate leaders last year so he has proved his point


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Can van A sprint?


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2014)

Come on Stannard


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Looks like they're going to make it!


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

who won ffs!


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

woo hoooo


----------



## thom (1 Mar 2014)

Stannard I think


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Yes!! What a beast.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

he didn't celebrate! i thought he'd lost it


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

what a great race


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Mar 2014)

Looked like Stannard to me. Odd that he didn't celebrate though.


----------



## Crackle (1 Mar 2014)

Cycling news live coverage is still on the leadout


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

by half a length - phew


----------



## thom (1 Mar 2014)

1. Stannard (SKY) 
2. Van Avermaet (BMC) 
3. Boasson Hagen (SKY) 
4. Vanmarcke (BEL) 
5. Terpstra (OPQ)


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

Been waiting a couple of years for this - well done lad!! That'll lead to more of the same now, I'm certain.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Looked like Stannard to me. Odd that he didn't celebrate though.


too knackered I think


----------



## Andrew Br (1 Mar 2014)

Despite the flickering coverage, I really enjoyed that (and not just because of the result !).

.


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

He's only 26 but he seems to have been around forever.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Mar 2014)




----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Mar 2014)

Well done Stannard!! Looked totally buggered after that.


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

Hey guys, at last we've got a classics winner. Great stuff, eh?


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

...and I'm glad it was a proper tough guy in tough conditions too


----------



## User169 (1 Mar 2014)

Much better from Sky. Some of their early season tactics had me worried, but it does seem that lessons have been learned.


----------



## beastie (1 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> Hey guys, at last we've got a classics winner. Great stuff, eh?


I presume you haven't forgotten Cav?

Stannard is da man!


----------



## raindog (1 Mar 2014)

beastie said:


> I presume you haven't forgotten Cav?
> 
> Stannard is da man!


oh Christ of course - MSR - seems so long ago


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

View: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1e1k09_ohn14_sport?start=3

Last 10km for anyone who missed it


----------



## tigger (1 Mar 2014)

Damn I missed this! There's a half hour highlights slot on Sky Sports 4 at 1.00am tonight so will be recording this!


----------



## rich p (1 Mar 2014)

I know these boys are tough but will Stannard and van Avarmaet be in the KBK tomorrow?
..


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (1 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I know these boys are tough but will Stannard and van Avarmaet be in the KBK tomorrow?
> ..


They are scheduled to be! A wee change of blood and they will be fine. I gest of course. 

Not THAT much different to what they do in a week long Tour is it? These guys are NAILS.


----------



## montage (1 Mar 2014)

Wowee


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Mar 2014)

Stannard wasn't just tough, he was tactically spot on in the last few kms too. Sky in general as well: EBH rode a blinder in support. From this first indication at least, it seems like They've learned something from last year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Mar 2014)

Well done Stannard, maybe Sky


Flying_Monkey said:


> Stannard wasn't just tough, he was tactically spot on in the last few kms too. Sky in general as well: EBH rode a blinder in support. From this first indication at least, it seems like They've learned something from last year.



It's taken Sky many years of getting it wrong, but I think it looks as if they've worked it out now.
Great ride. 
Here's hoping for more Spring Classic classics!


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2014)

raindog said:


> yes, rotten conditions - poor buggers



Isn't that exactly what we like about these races?


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2014)

Dammit, I'm so chuffed for Stannard. Awesome dude. 

Didn't see the race as I was out audaxing yesterday and it sounds like I've missed a blinder. Will have to watch the highlights later. 

Annoyed with myself though - seriously thought about going for Stannard in the predictions thread when I realised G wasn't racing. Looks like Stannard and EBH could make a great pairing this season.


----------



## montage (2 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Dammit, I'm so chuffed for Stannard. Awesome dude.
> 
> Didn't see the race as I was out audaxing yesterday and it sounds like I've missed a blinder. Will have to watch the highlights later.
> 
> Annoyed with myself though - seriously thought about going for Stannard in the predictions thread when I realised G wasn't racing. Looks like Stannard and EBH could make a great pairing this season.



I'm going to avoid picking who I want to win all the time - that way you broaden the chances of being happy with the result!


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2014)

link in English for Kuurne in case anyone's searching
http://www.bestsportgo.tv/20140302/vv-760786-cycling-5312828365f277.02641435.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2014)

Thanks @raindog I was struggling to find a link that worked but that's ideal


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2014)

great - all we need now is a glass of Bowmore


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

Stannard working like a Trojan again to try and bring it back


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2014)

Only just started watching...

Stannard, Eisel and Knees giving it everything. EBH being lined up for this one? Paolini chasing on Kristoff's behalf? And a few Lottos working for Greipel...

But how on earth did they allow a break containing five OPQS and three Belkins to escape?


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2014)

Split's coming down slowly, but only Sky and Lotto doing the work.


----------



## tug benson (2 Mar 2014)

Don`t think they`ll catch the front group


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2014)

Couple of Katushas up there now. Paolini's done for though.

Can't see them catching the group. This is Boonen's to lose.


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

it was after a narrow climb Smutch - belted away in a select group


----------



## SS Retro (2 Mar 2014)

Left it to late gap at 1:08 11.2kms to go.


----------



## tug benson (2 Mar 2014)

That looked close


----------



## SS Retro (2 Mar 2014)

Boonen!!!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Mar 2014)

Ooooooft that was close.


----------



## raindog (2 Mar 2014)

Nice to see Tom back on top - very satisfying weekend that


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

I'm sure Boonen was behind with a metre to go


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

Maybe not from the overhead!


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2014)

Hofland very nearly made himself very unpopular with housewives across Belgium!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2014)

Hofland had escaped my attention until today, but a good write-up here got me up to speed:

http://procyclingkev.wordpress.com/...watch-moreno-hofland-belkin-pro-cycling-team/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Mar 2014)

I think we can put the 'Garmin are a Classics squad' line to bed now eh


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Mar 2014)

Wow.
Two very different races,
I missed the early parts of today's event (I was out on my bike ) but for OPQ to get 5 riders into a break of 12 (?) was quite something. Wish I'd seen it (the split) happen.
For the Anglophiles (is there an equivalent word for UK philes ?) amongst us, it's great to see UK riders getting in there.
I just wish it wasn't being financed by such a loathsome organisation.
As ever, YMMV.

.


----------



## The Couch (2 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> it was after a narrow climb Smutch - belted away in a select group


A narrow climb called Oude Kwaremont 
Vandenbergh ripped the peloton apart followed by - arguably - the strongest rider of the weekend Vanmarcke

BTW nice overall showing from Topsport Vlaanderen this weekend


----------



## montage (2 Mar 2014)

British Success in the junior kbk in the form of James Shaw
http://www.velouk.net/2014/03/02/news-james-shaw-wins-junior-kbk/


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Mar 2014)

The Inner Ring has a great write-up on the Omloop here, and no doubt a good one will also be forthcoming on KBK. If you don't read this guy, you should - IMHO he's the most consistently insightful and entertaining writer on pro-cycling around.


----------



## The Couch (3 Mar 2014)

For the people wondering how Phinney is doing after the fall that took him out of KBK:
Since he can still have some fun, I am assuming he's fine 
https://twitter.com/taylorphinney/status/440135905232556032/photo/1

For the people wondering what happened to OPQS on Saturday, apparently Boonen and Stybar both were bothered by the cold and wet weather. The full team took off their vests right before the hill-section (Kruisberg) and. Peeters couldn't warn his team (without "earphones") to wait longer. 5 min later they were riding in the rain and apparently both were heavily bothered. Only Vandenbergh (who went too early after Vanmarcke) and Terpstra (who wasted time squabbling with Hagen) deserve a mention on Saturday... still we should be lucky because this collective off-day (especially with their expectations) probably instigated the collective Sunday-effort to be in the front 

I have a feeling that ever since their joint attack in last year's Paris Roubaix, Vanmarcke and Vandenbergh want to repeat this feat. Saturday it was Vdb after Vm, Sunday the other way around


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I think we can put the 'Garmin are a Classics squad' line to bed now eh



Langeveld disappointed me this weekend.


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> For the people wondering what happened to OPQS on Saturday, apparently Boonen and Stybar both were bothered by the cold and wet weather.



ES commentary mentioned Boonen complaining that he's too skinny for cold weather rides now! 

Must say, he looks in fantastic physical shape, better than he's looked for a long time.

Not sure what Stybar's excuse is though. He's a crosser, those conditions should have been perfect for him!


----------



## oldroadman (3 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> They are scheduled to be! *A wee change of blood and they will be fine*. I gest of course.
> 
> Not THAT much different to what they do in a week long Tour is it? These guys are NAILS.


 
Not even funny. Even if it was meant to be. Very discourteous to all the riders who do (and did over the years) things the right way.


----------



## montage (3 Mar 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Not even funny. Even if it was meant to be. Very discourteous to all the riders who do (and did over the years) things the right way.



yes, a bloody _bag_ bad joke


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2014)

Interesting discussion now re the breakaway group - under new UCI rules suggest they should all have been disqualified.


----------



## thom (3 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Interesting discussion now re the breakaway group - under new UCI rules suggest they should all have been disqualified.


How so ? I didn't see the race.


----------



## raindog (3 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Interesting discussion now re the breakaway group - under new UCI rules suggest they should all have been disqualified.


I'm intrigued - do you have a link or more info, DP?


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> How so ? I didn't see the race.


 
The lead group hopped off a section of cobbles onto a smoother surface running alongside the road. There's new UCI rule which stops riders doing this - they're supposed to stay on the road.


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2014)

Link in Dutch, but the photo gives you the idea...

http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/article.html?Article_ID=676185


----------



## raindog (3 Mar 2014)

Oh yes, I'd forgotten that was now banned. Part of the fun of watching these races was seeing the riders blasting down pavements and such-like.


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2014)

Same discussion on Inner ring as well. I too thought this was now banned.


----------



## The Couch (3 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> Link in Dutch, but the photo gives you the idea...
> 
> http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/article.html?Article_ID=676185


If I am not mistaken it was the guy from Topsport Vlaanderen who started it and the rest followed (and Vandenbergh was a bit hesitant to do so, so he might have known something)

Still... can't see much happening accept perhaps an official warning that next time the race director will take them out and fine them


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Mar 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Not even funny. Even if it was meant to be. Very discourteous to all the riders who do (and did over the years) things the right way.


Lighten up dude. If we didn't laugh we'd cry! 

Besides who really knows who done/does what......................


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> If I am not mistaken it was the guy from Topsport Vlaanderen who started it and the rest followed (and Vandenbergh was a bit hesitant to do so, so he might have known something)



Exactly! It was a cunning plan from TV to take out OPQS and Belkin. Would have been awesome if it had worked!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Mar 2014)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> They are scheduled to be! A wee change of blood and they will be fine. I gest of course.
> 
> Not THAT much different to what they do in a week long Tour is it? These guys are NAILS.



I would say that the pace and tactics on a spring classics one day are significantly different from a single stage on a 3 week tour.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> The lead group hopped off a section of cobbles onto a smoother surface running alongside the road. There's new UCI rule which stops riders doing this - they're supposed to stay on the road.


they should plow the verge like at the Arenberg to stop such shenanigans


----------



## tigger (3 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Same discussion on Inner ring as well. I too thought this was now banned.



Here's the discussion on inrng if anyone hasn't seen it. Gotta say rules is rules and whilst Siebergs comment certainly has a bit of sore loser about it, who knows how much time they gained or even how often this happened?

http://inrng.com/2014/03/stick-to-the-road/#more-18718


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2014)

Hmmm, was it a McQuaid rule or a Cookson rule?
Remember that Phat and Hein came up with all sorts of petty misdemeanours.


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2959728, member: 259"]Don't give Flemish farmers any more ideas. Many of our local rights of way disappear under the plough at least once a year.[/quote]

That explains the Brussels ring road..


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Mar 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I would say that the pace and tactics on a spring classics one day are significantly different from a single stage on a 3 week tour.


True but in the end he did race the next day. In fact many of the riders performed to a good level over both days. No easy thing i am sure.


----------



## tigger (3 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, was it a McQuaid rule or a Cookson rule?
> Remember that Phat and Hein came up with all sorts of petty misdemeanours.



Good point. An easy to enforce rule (read turn a blind eye) with loads of grey areas (like haematocrit levels).


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, was it a McQuaid rule or a Cookson rule?
> Remember that Phat and Hein came up with all sorts of petty misdemeanours.


 
You can kind of see the logic with this one, from a safety point-of-view. I seem to remember couple of near misses with peds last year?


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You can kind of see the logic with this one, from a safety point-of-view. I seem to remember couple of near misses with peds last year?


Agreed.
Just wondering if there's a reason it's not being enforced.


----------



## beastie (4 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You can kind of see the logic with this one, from a safety point-of-view. I seem to remember couple of near misses with peds last year?


There was more than near misses, if you remember Stybar in Paris Roubaix


----------



## thom (4 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You can kind of see the logic with this one, from a safety point-of-view. I seem to remember couple of near misses with peds last year?


Not only safety - cobbles are obviously an intrinsic part of the character of the race….


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Agreed.
> Just wondering if there's a reason it's not being enforced.


 
According to the Belgian press, UCI will clarify later in the week how it's going to get enforced. Lotto-Belisol also squacking now - they'd told their riders to stay off the cyclepaths etc at all costs.


----------



## The Couch (4 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> You can kind of see the logic with this one, from a safety point-of-view. I seem to remember couple of near misses with peds last year?


There have been near misses indeed in the last years, but it actually came into place because of a not-miss (Langeveld who crashed into a supporter during the Ronde van Vlaanderen 2012).

Still... the rule is too much open for interpretation, since apparently even the UCI-head commissioner (Peter Judez) said himself, if 1 rider does it we disqualify him, if 30 riders do it, we don't do anything. And if the rule is to protect fans and riders, does it make sense to apply the rule to a piece of road where there aren't any supporters standing on the "alternative road"?


----------



## User169 (4 Mar 2014)

Good show from Klara Verzele, by the way, on her first outing of the season


----------



## oldroadman (4 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> There have been near misses indeed in the last years, but it actually came into place because of a not-miss (Langeveld who crashed into a supporter during the Ronde van Vlaanderen 2012).
> 
> Still... the rule is too much open for interpretation, since apparently even the UCI-head commissioner (Peter Judez) said himself, if 1 rider does it we disqualify him, if 30 riders do it, we don't do anything. And if the rule is to protect fans and riders, does it make sense to apply the rule to a piece of road where there aren't any supporters standing on the "alternative road"?


It's an interesting view. One opinion might be "forget the spectator issue, but if one or more riders do it TO GAIN AN ADVANTAGE then it's open to sanction". Which is OK but then who defines what an advantage is? It may be an advantage later in the race not to have been shaken about a bit on the bumpy stuff, but how do you tell?
The simple case is that's it's always gone on, and in a more litigious age, UCI have created a rule to say it shouldn't, so if something goes wrong and the lawyers get involved, they can say "we made a regulation about it because we recognise a danger, so it's now up to the race commissaires to enforce it, and they can only do that if they see it happen". The Lincoln GP had a nasty little cobbled climb to the finish, and a few years ago riders would hop on to pavement alongside, the last time I saw the race there were barriers at the road edge to stop it happening, but that's only a short stretch, not kilometres long sections.
Right, it's warming up so I'm off to the local cobbled road to remind myself what fun it is.....


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Right, it's warming up so I'm off to the local cobbled road to remind myself what fun it is.....


I live on one and hate riding down it ...  

It is great watching the pros racing on cobbles though!


----------



## oldroadman (5 Mar 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I live on one and hate riding down it ...
> 
> It is great watching the pros racing on cobbles though!


 . My local bit of pave has got tram junctions as well. Oh joy in the wet...


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2014)

I guess this kinda fits here:
Gert Joeaar has won the *3-days of West-Flanders* after winning the prologue onday 1
Danny Van Poppel (the youngest brother) won the sprint on the second day.
Guillaume Van Keirsbulck won the final stage in an impressive way: He made the jump solo from the peloton to a group of 15 riders ahead (with 2 of his teammates), then about 5K from the finish he went solo from these guys to try and win the overall GC. Fighting solo against the wind however, he couldn't keep enough gap left with the chasing peloton. He won the stage, but ends in 2nd place in the GC at 3 second from Joeaar.

Together with Vanmarcke, he should be considered as the prime candidate as Belgian successor to Boonen and Museeuw


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2014)

2 funny anekdotes about Boonen:
Doing (leg) bench presses he was pushing himself so hard this week, he destroyed his tooth fillings and had to go to the dentist to get it fixed
BTW, according to Maarten Wynants (Belkin-rider, ex-team mate) Boonen can push 220kg with his one leg 

He is also expecting a first kid and he re-tweeted a funny suggestion by one of his followers... if he doesn't win Paris Roubaix this year (and become the new Monsieur Paris Roubaix), he should name the kid Roger


----------



## The Couch (19 Mar 2014)

Nokere koerse is on the way... chances are high it will turn out to be a sprint, so then you'd expect Markus, Napolitano and Bouhanni
But perhaps a break-away in the final kilometers might be successful (I am looking at you Van Keirsbulck)

Still, those Flemish races are hard work aren't they :


----------



## The Couch (19 Mar 2014)

Kenny De Haes (Lotto) wins the sprint ahead of Van Asbroeck (Topsport Vlaanderen continues to have some nice results) and Bouhanni


----------



## The Couch (20 Mar 2014)

Who would you say has won the sprint? 





FYI, since the wheel of De Haes has jumped up, it seems like the other guy won, but apparently De Haes still had half a centimeter left


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Who would you say has won the sprint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2014)

Cycling's the winner, Brian.


----------



## User169 (20 Mar 2014)

both shod in Gaerne.


----------



## The Couch (24 Mar 2014)

For *Dwars door Vlaanderen* I would love to see someone winning it, who is a bit under-the-radar, like Vandenbergh or Luke Rowe but with both of them having their team leaders around, it's probably a bit too much to hope for. (although DdV is a race where often there are surprises winning it)

Can't see the people who contested the final in MSR (Kristoff, Chavanel, Hagen, Ciolek) to have replenished the tank already in time for this one.

Valverde is riding so strongly (and smartly) this season, you should perhaps consider him as well, though I'm pretty sure he's just there to have a feeling how he handles the cobblestones for the Tour

Boonen is an obvious name, Stannard as well and with his form this year, Hofland should be mentioned as well, Gatto and Bozic will both be motivated to repeat last year's result.

And there are some (mostly local) wildcards to look out for:

Maarten Wynants seems to be in great form and he can play "smart" in an escape with Hofland in a peloton behind
Jens Keukeleire is basically OGE's only "Flemish classics" rider
Without Cancellara, Stijn Devolder (wearing the Belgian jersey) will be team leader and will want to show his tricolor..then again Trek also have Boy Van Poppel if it would be a small group sprint
The Topsport Vlaanderen guys will all be wanting to show themselves to their families
Tsatevitch might become the appointed leader/sprinter when Kristoff is feeling a bit tired

Oh yeah... and for the hopefulls: Farrar and Goss are also riding this one


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Hard to see beyond Boonen on current form, tbh. Depends how much he wants it.


----------



## The Couch (24 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Hard to see beyond Boonen on current form, tbh. Depends how much he wants it.


Or how he has coped with the mental blow from last week...


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Good point! I forgot about that.


----------



## raindog (25 Mar 2014)

there will be links tomorrow
http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

I'm watching in Dutch so struggling to work out who's out front - is it Leukemans?

I can recognise Boonen among the chasers. I think I just heard Keukeleire's name mentioned. And Vanendert. And is that G still upright? Amazing!


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

OK, Catalunya's done, I can concentrate on DDV now... 

With 38km to go, a group has escaped with a lead of 30 seconds is Irizar, Van Bilsen, Van Asbroeck, Bagdonas, Van Emden, Maes (not Boonen), Saramotins...


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

Terpstra and Stannard taking turns at dragging the peloton along. Awesome dudes the pair of them.


----------



## thom (26 Mar 2014)

An OPQS teamwork lesson.
Terpstra has 15 secs on a group of 4 with Steegmans laying anchor
20 sec further back, Boonen is policing a disorganised bunch

Time is running out for the rest.


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

Seriously impressive ride by Terpstra. Even if the chasers catch him, which is looking less and less likely, he's set it up perfectly for Steegmans.


----------



## thom (26 Mar 2014)

Terpstra gets it - Farrar second I think

happy for Terpstra - he'll do a lot of work for others during the rest of the year


----------



## The Couch (27 Mar 2014)

Being a good TT helps a lot in these situations 

Incredible that Valverde was going for it even in this race ("testing the cobble stone sections"... yeah, right)
....But isn't everybody even more blown away by the 2nd place of Farrar?

Unexpected people actually ending up front in that bunch sprint: Bozic, Drucker?!?, Chavanel
While people like Kristoff, Boonen, Steegmans, Boy Van Poppel, Hutarovich all ended further in the group


----------



## thom (27 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Being a good TT helps a lot in these situations
> 
> Incredible that Valverde was going for it even in this race ("testing the cobble stone sections"... yeah, right)
> ....But isn't everybody even more blown away by the 2nd place of Farrar?
> ...


With a couple of kms to go, the 3 OPQS boys were at the front of the group, spread out, side by side, slowing it down.
I think Boonen & Steegmans were enjoying a job well done at the end.

You're right about Farrar though - one of his best results in a while I think.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

I like the story about Stannard in CN today, the title of which was, 'Stannard draws positives from Dwars door Vlaanderen showing' and the first comment underneath was 'please don't use the word 'positive' in your titles.....'


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2014)

I'm pretty sure Stannard will take one of these big races coming up.


----------



## thom (27 Mar 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I'm pretty sure Stannard will take one of these big races coming up.


He punctured yesterday with 40-ish km to go and didn't seem to have too many team-mates.
All this is good prep for bigger challenges but I don't see how Wiggo can harbour an ambition of making an impression at P-R unless he shows up for some races too.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> I don't see how Wiggo can harbour an ambition of making an impression at P-R unless he shows up for some races too.



Not to mention that Stannard would have to be pretty pissed off if Wiggo just turned up when it suited him and expected Stannard to be his domestique.


----------



## thom (27 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Not to mention that Stannard would have to be pretty ****ed off if Wiggo just turned up when it suited him and expected Stannard to be his domestique.


yeah - the way OPQS win stuff is by having 3 or 4 strong contenders who know how to read a race on the fly and play appropriately for their team-mates. They act as a streetwise pack time and time again and it works out well for a lot of them individually over a collection of races because there are lots of chances.
I hope Wiggo starts taking part in these well before P-R.


----------



## The Couch (28 Mar 2014)

E3 was off for only 1 minute and the first crash already happened 

(and no, Thomas wasn't in it)


----------



## thom (28 Mar 2014)

Stannard did get caught in a crash but is back up according to sky's twitter feed
Tuft & Hayman out


----------



## The Couch (28 Mar 2014)

Seems like today the winner is going to be the one who doesn't run flat and avoids all the falls


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

thom said:


> Stannard did get caught in a crash but is back up according to sky's twitter feed
> Tuft & Hayman out


Is that why no one is at the front with Eisel.

I'm convinced Paolini has a comedy beard, I think he lost a bet.


----------



## thom (28 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Is that why no one is at the front with Eisel.
> 
> I'm convinced Paolini has a comedy beard, I think he lost a bet.


Geraint Thomas, EBH & Knees were rumoured to be up there at times too.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

EBH is there now.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

Thomas puts the hammer down, Sagan gapped.


----------



## raindog (28 Mar 2014)

Incredible racing, eh?
People in the UK new to the sport who think bike racing consists of The Tour and not much else, should watch some stuff like this.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

Sagan, terpstra, vandenburgh, Thomas 25 seconds up. If that stays together you wouldn't bet against Sagan, Thomas needs to gap him again on another climb.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

Some path surfing going on!


----------



## Brightski (28 Mar 2014)

Fabs off lol


----------



## thom (28 Mar 2014)

Thomas responding well to these attacks


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

Real cat and mouse now.


----------



## thom (28 Mar 2014)

Sagan, then Thomas then OPQS x 2 ?
nope
Sagan, Terpstra, Thomas, Vandenburgh

a story of Cancellara thwarted though


----------



## dragon72 (28 Mar 2014)

Sagan, then Terps, them Thomas, no?


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

Thomas 3rd, great race.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

Brightski said:


> Fabs off lol


What?

Well done to GT


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

Great effort by G! Disappointed he ended up third. I suppose he was never going to beat Sagan though. Very solid ride. 

Only caught the last few km but by all accounts, it was his efforts that split the peloton - is that right?


----------



## Brightski (28 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> What?
> 
> Well done to GT


Deffo


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> What?
> 
> Well done to GT


 
"Off" as in trying to get up to the lead group (I think!). He seemed to give up on the rest of the chasers and took off like rocket.


----------



## Brightski (28 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> "Off" as in trying to get up to the lead group (I think!). He seemed to give up on the rest of the chasers and took off like rocket.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Mar 2014)

Great racing. Sagan super strong! Happy for G, podium place well deserved.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

Brightski said:


>


Ah, okay!


----------



## beastie (28 Mar 2014)

And that's why I like one day racing more than stage racing.


----------



## raindog (30 Mar 2014)

Gent-Wevelgem in French if anyone needs a link
http://www.footstream.tv/channel4.html

Stannard just had a bad crash - bugger


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2014)

Good feed RD, merci bien!
Shame about Stannard


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (30 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the feed Raindog. Torn so now watching Catalunya, Criterium and Gent - wevelgem at the same time.


----------



## raindog (30 Mar 2014)

Wow, that was quite a pile-up


----------



## User169 (30 Mar 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## montage (30 Mar 2014)

Thomas on the floor......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2014)

Thomas on his arse again!!


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2014)

ffs!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2014)

Greipel involved as well


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Greipel involved as well


It was Greipel who had him off in the tour with the fractured hip.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> It was Greipel who had him off in the tour with the fractured hip.



Not sure what happened tho, Greipel and Thomas looked a fair bit away from each other in terms of where they landed - in fact the fallen riders were fairly spread out on the road


----------



## montage (30 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> It was Greipel who had him off in the tour with the fractured hip.



Greipel was shown pretty far back in the group with about 12km to go - possibly taking risks to move up. Need to watch the crash a few more times before pointing the finger of blame though


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Greipel was shown pretty far back in the group with about 12km to go - possibly taking risks to move up. Need to watch the crash a few more times before pointing the finger of blame though


Ah ok, I caught the end of it and kinda assumed. Listening in French whilst looking at another page meant I didn't cotton on in time to see the full replay.


----------



## thom (30 Mar 2014)

Degenkolb :



2 crashes in the finale too, as well as this one involving Geraint Thomas:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2014)

I still can't work out how Thomas ended up on his arse, he was a fair distance away from the NetApp pair who seem to be at the heart of the incident. Does he just throw himself to the deck at every opportunity?


----------



## Crackle (30 Mar 2014)

Greipel was a the front, then Thomas and then the Netapp guys but apart from that I can't see what happened.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2014)

Ah right, didn't see Thomas to the right of the shot and thought he was further back.


----------



## disabledcyclist (30 Mar 2014)

Ouch , looks painful, thatd keep me off the bike for some time haha


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2014)

poor old Greipel has busted his collar bone


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2014)

Greipel was actually ahead of the crash but the falling bike/rider behind him, caught him and made him crash as well
(Greipel puts the blame on Farrar who wanted to go to the front in a mad way)
I am assuming G was just envious that all those people crashing this week and he hadn't been in any of them yet.

Looking at the tumble Stannard took, I believe (and hope) nothing vital should be hit, but let's see if Sky releases any update on him.


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2014)

By the way, some interesting comment for the people who can't watch the Belgian sport channel:
Devolder - who had a nice escape attempt at the end of Gent Wevelgem - went to train some extra 50-100K after the derny straight after finishing in Wevelgem... 

Cancellara is the clear leader for RvV and PR, but so was a certain Tom Boonen in 2009.
I am convinced that if he sees an opportunity, he'll attack (first) in the final and have a go at it 

EDIT:
And...oh yeah, I am pretty sure Stijn Vandenbergh will want to honour his new-born daughter and go for "Victoria"


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2014)

And then one wonders why there were so much crashes...





Amateur photographer Damien Vandamme looking for a picture where he can have the riders with "the lions of the monument at the British cemetery Berks Cemetery Extension" on the background.
"_That's my style, I take often pictures like these of sporting events_"
"_But have I endangered my life or that of someone in the peloton? I think not. I don't understand the commotion._"


----------



## smutchin (31 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> I am assuming G was just envious that all those people crashing this week and he hadn't been in any of them yet.


----------



## User169 (31 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Devolder - who had a nice escape attempt at the end of Gent Wevelgem - went to train some extra 50-100K after the derny straight after finishing in Wevelgem...


 
He looks in tremendous shape!


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> He looks in tremendous shape!


Yes, but if he would have hid his form a bit, he could have perhaps been given "a free pass" during RvV or PR. I am pretty sure (since even the newspapers and reporters are talking about him) that the other teams (OPQS especially, but Cannondale as well) won't give him much room now


----------



## tigger (31 Mar 2014)

Stanard is out of Flanders and PR. Thomas is OK

http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17574_9242809,00.html


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2014)

tigger said:


> Stanard is out of Flanders and PR. Thomas is OK
> 
> http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17574_9242809,00.html


That is a blow and a shame as he was riding well.


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

With all of the bad luck (crashes, illness) Lotto-Belisol apparently will struggle to find 8 riders (that should make it to the final of RvV) to fill their team
"_The riders from Catalunya are coming back, so we can use some of them. But it is hard to ask Jurgen Van den Broeck and Jelle Vanendert to ride the Tour of Flanders_" - Marc Sergeant

Then again, there is some hope as well:
"_I hear very good signals Jelle Vanendert is looking like the rider of 2012 again. This offers prospects for the climb classics_" - Marc Sergeant
With a 19th place stage finish in Paris Nice as best result, a "DNF" in the final stage of PN and "DNF" in MSR... I'd say their a hopeful bunch Lotto-Belisol


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

Sagan "accidentally" winning in stage 1 in the 3 days of De Panne - Koksijde

Gatto was not really looking amused when he heared the news he was 2nd... still it's an unfortunate incident that you can't blame Sagan, he is just too explosive/fast for everybody in that group

Van Keirsbulck again proving he could turn into the real deal in a couple of years

Also oce more a nice result by Topsport-Vlaanderen (3rd place finish), there is talk that Vanbilsen and Van Asbroeck will join Lotto next year.
(They can use the riders )
Still... Lotto will have to start picking up some points to maintain their Worldtour status, especially with Greipel being out for a while


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

tigger said:


> Stanard is out of Flanders and PR...
> 
> http://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17574_9242809,00.html


He looks already better though


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

After another impressive (and another unsuccessful) showing of OPQS (and more specifically Van Keirsbulck & Terpstra), Modolo takes stage 2 in a sprint from a reduced group with most important sprint names (Kittel, Demare, Kristoff, Napolitano)


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2014)

Modolo seems to have moved up a notch this season, non?


----------



## The Couch (3 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Modolo seems to have moved up a notch this season, non?


I would put him (this season) at about the level of Viviani and Bouhanni
So indeed a notch higher, let's say he would have a shot a getting the Sprinter's jersey at the Giro or Vuelta, but definitely not the holy trinity level


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> And then one wonders why there were so much crashes...
> 
> Amateur photographer Damien Vandamme looking for a picture where he can have the riders with "the lions of the monument at the British cemetery Berks Cemetery Extension" on the background.
> "_That's my style, I take often pictures like these of sporting events_"
> "_But have I endangered my life or that of someone in the peloton? I think not. I don't understand the commotion._"


 
My daughter showed me this photo over breakfast today. It was printed in her kiddies newspaper!


----------



## thom (3 Apr 2014)

Modolo wins, one of the Lotto riders has a nasty fall on the final right hander...


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2014)

Ouch, I felt that hit.


----------



## The Couch (3 Apr 2014)

thom said:


> Modolo wins, one of the Lotto riders has a nasty fall on the final right hander...





The Couch said:


> With all of the bad luck (crashes, illness) Lotto-Belisol apparently will struggle to find 8 riders (that should make it to the final of RvV) to fill their team
> "_The riders from Catalunya are coming back, so we can use some of them. But it is hard to ask Jurgen Van den Broeck and Jelle Vanendert to ride the Tour of Flanders_" - Marc Sergeant


I guess JVDB should start warming for Sunday


----------



## The Couch (3 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> You know... if you would have to make a fantasy team .... you'd probably have a great team just by selecting OPQS guys :
> 
> Boonen
> Cavendish
> ...





The Couch said:


> ...
> *Guillaume Van Keirsbulck* won the final stage in an impressive way...
> Together with Vanmarcke, he should be considered as the prime candidate as Belgian successor to Boonen and Museeuw



You read it here first 

Van Keirsbulck wins 3 days De Panne - Koksijde, jumping over Steegmans and Terpstra and holding Luke Durbridge at bay


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Apr 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f55H4_DlsgI

This may have been been posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Apr 2014)

Awesome race, really enjoyed that and Fabs deserved that win greatly
Exciting race, breathtaking throughout.
Glad Saggy was no where as well.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (6 Apr 2014)

Any word on the spectator that was taken to hospital - I had to go out and missed a fair bit of the coverage


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2014)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Any word on the spectator that was taken to hospital - I had to go out and missed a fair bit of the coverage


 
Belgian newspaper this morning said she had two operations yesterday and that her injuries are "life-threatening".


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2014)

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Scheldeprijs_2014-Startlist
The Scheldeprijs this Wednesday. Sagan, Cancellara slated to start but is that what these tough guys do between the RvV and the P_R?
I'd want to sleep for a week especially as it's hard to see past Kittel for the win.


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> ...
> The Scheldeprijs this Wednesday. Sagan, Cancellara slated to start but is that what these tough guys do between the RvV and the PR... it's hard to see past Kittel for the win.


If I would be team leader considering all the crashes lately, I'd seriously reconsider starting guys that are already in enough form (Cancellara, Van Avermaet, Devolder,..) to prevent any crashes that can befall them, because this is a sprint waiting to happen.
(If they want the kilometers, they can get them from an individual training session just as well)

Boonen can use the extra kilometers though to grow the extra percentage for PR

Only shot I'd think of is that other teams can mess up the Kittel train (like in the 3rd stage of 3 days De Panne), then dangerous guys could have a shot (Demare, BOs, Guardini, Pelucchi, De Haes,...)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2014)

Demare might be a challenge to Kittel


----------

